# sr20det swap complications...



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a question... I wanna get a 240sx, but the only reason I want one is to drop a sr20det in it and build it up. But I dont know how to swap engines... How hard of a swap is this to do, and where could I go about getting the swap? on a scale of 1-10 how hard is the swap, and how much would it cost (plus doing engine building to the sr20 also), could anyone please tell me how much I would be looking to spend?


Thanks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It should be pretty easy If you start with a complete front clip and US spec 240sx and Australian spec 200sx service manuals.Biggest problem to solve is the conversion of a Rt hand drive car's mechanicals to Lt hand drive.Some parts will pose a problem like wiring and the power steering lines.It's not gonna be real cheap to put together stock,but should be do able for $2-4k-depending on what price you get everything for, and how much you can do yourself.As for mods , it all depends on what you want to do to it and what you expect from it whe you are done.It would be possible to build a whole car with fairly good performance for under 10k in my opinion, and that includes the price of a dead S13! Just shop around for deals and buy good used parts when you can.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13 clip = 2500-2700$US
s14 clip = 3700$
installation = 1500$

this question has been answered about 50 times.. read some of the threads relating to sr20 swaps and you'll get a lot of info on it


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

so if I have 10grand for the car and the swap, will I be ok? And will I have any money left over for say.... body work?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes you will be okay

what kind of body work??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you can do ALL of it yourself, yes.Bodywork is expensive,so it pays to know how to do it yourself.I do, and even still, I rarely do all the paint and body on an old car for less than $1,000(In fact, I bought my Sentra as a wreck for $350 and will have $1,000 in repairs when I am done!).If the car is really beat up, skip it unless you have the skills since the money you save by buying a beater will be more than spent when it comes time to pay for GOOD bodywork.Interior is a similar situation,but you could get lucky and score it cheap at a junkyard.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *
> installation = 1500$*


installation can range...

a shop with more knowledge and know how can charge less for the installation then a shop who has never done it before, plus u got labor. so prices range...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

phase2motortrend = 1500$

they do range a lot... it seems like most shops have no problem with the mechanics of the swap...just wiring after the swap...

the mechanics of the swap is rather simple and could be done by yourself if you have the knowledge/equipment

wiring will be needed after
1. go to a shop for 500$ just for the wiring
2. buy a prewired harness to plug/play 200$
3. buy a japan s13/s14 factory service manual, us 240sx manual and trace the wires back (pain in the arse)
A/C might need a lil more wiring...


----------

